# Garage Door Opener Question



## Fishalot (Aug 25, 2008)

I have a Craftsman 1/2 hp chain drive garage door opener that is only 2 or 3 years old. Well, Monday night at 5:15am the garage door opens and closes by itself.:yikes: Woke the wife and I up from sleep, thought someone was trying to get in. Went down stairs, looked all around couldn't see anything out of the ordinary. The opener lights were on, so I pushed the light button to turn them off and the door opens again. I push the pad that normally closes the door and it closed again. Has worked fine since then. What could have happened?


----------



## jpollman (Jan 14, 2001)

Any neighbors install a new opener lately?

I would think that it's a very slim chance, but maybe they operated their button and it opened your door.

John


----------



## Fishalot (Aug 25, 2008)

jpollman said:


> Any neighbors install a new opener lately?
> 
> I would think that it's a very slim chance, but maybe they operated their button and it opened your door.
> 
> John


Not sure of that, but at 5:15am?? Thought about someone driving by pushing an opener button to see if one opens, but with a number pad from 0-9, a 4 digit code you set yourself the chance of that seems awfully remote.


----------



## j-rock (Dec 17, 2008)

poltergiest


----------



## POLARBEAR (May 13, 2002)

A 2 to 3 year old craftsman opener will have the security plus reciever, so what Pollman suggest is nearly 99.9% impossible according to chamberlain, the manufacturer.

Can you account for all of your hand transmitters?

Have you had any other issues with the opener since installation?

A crossed wire for the wall counsel, or a bad logic board... Does the led on the wall counsel light up?

you can pm me your #. I may be able to walk you through and help find the problem.


----------



## Fishalot (Aug 25, 2008)

POLARBEAR said:


> A 2 to 3 year old craftsman opener will have the security plus reciever, so what Pollman suggest is nearly 99.9% impossible according to chamberlain, the manufacturer.
> 
> Can you account for all of your hand transmitters?
> 
> ...


Both remotes were locked in the cars. Not had any problems previously and it seems to be working fine since. The green LED light on wall mounted counsel is on. PM sent.


----------



## jstfish48162 (Mar 8, 2003)

i had similar issue with a customers' opener a few years ago.

long story short....we traced the problem to the wall button wire that was ran through the attic space above the garage. apparently, when the wires were ran, a misplaced staple would cause the wires to touch if something was set on that particular spot. 

it was this time of year....moving Christmas items around and such. 

check the wires at the wall button...make sure they are not touching each other (tag ends too long and touching). or, check the same wires on the back of the powerhead, for the same thing. #1 and #2 screws are for the wall control...#2 being the common wire for wall control and safety eyes (#2 and #3 screws). if that isn't the problem and you haven't spoken to POLARBEAR yet, try this.....erase the memory on the logic board.

set up a ladder at the back end of the motor unit. get all of your handheld transmitters together and find the "smart" button. this button will be located in the area where the safety eye and wall control wires come in.

press and hold the smart button down for 5 to 7 seconds...the LED light will initially come on and when it goes out, you have erased the memory in the logic board. 

then, press and release the smart button and (within 30 seconds) press the button on the transmitter. the light(s) on the opener will blink on/off which indicates the transmitter has been re-programmed. do this for each transmitter, exterior keyless entry(if you have one) and you should be all set. if you have a HOMELINK system built into your cars visor, you will have to re-program that as well.

more than likely, POLARBEAR has contacted you and got you back in business.


----------



## Fishalot (Aug 25, 2008)

jstfish48162 said:


> if that isn't the problem and you haven't spoken to POLARBEAR yet, try this.....erase the memory on the logic board.


I did talk to Polarbear, and that is what he said to try. Erase the memory and reset it and have the system re"learn". I have the owners manual and did that and everything seems to be working good...so far.

Thanks for your help guys.


----------



## WoW (Oct 26, 2010)

Just so you know...a couple of years ago we were visiting our son. They mentioned that their door kept opening, even the dogs had escaped as a result.

One morning, as I was sitting there drinking coffee, I saw a vehicle go by and heard the door open.

I ran out of the house and down the street and figured that it pulled into a garage about 4 or 5 doors down.

I approached the lady....explained the situation...and ask her to to help me try it again.

Sure enough, it was her door opener that had been opening the door as she cruised by enroute home.

Strange but true. But, like others said--that sort of thing simply doesn't happen too often.


----------



## jstfish48162 (Mar 8, 2003)

WoW.....I had that exact situation on another service call. homeowner #1 bought new remotes and while they were in the program mode, their neighbor drove by and activated their door to pull into their garage and Door #1 picked up the code. it was a 1 in a million chance, but it happened. had to perform the above reprogramming on door #1 and all is well.


----------

